# "Velociraptor".



## ALS (May 18, 2012)

Hi all.
Project named *Velociraptor*. Small, fast, predatory.







*Hardware.*
PowerColor HD7950 PCS, i5-2500k, ECS H67H2-I, 2,5" HDD, mSATA SSD, etc...



 

 

 



*Power consumption and PSU.*
Enermax about similar config (HD7950/i5-2500k/Green HDD/SSD/etc...):






ok, check it (I use a DIY power meter) :



 

 



so, power consumption :
idle - 60...65W
max load (in russian OCCT Perestroika) - 210...220W (baby FSP300-60LD working well, but Chieftec CFT-700-14C not need a big ventilator, enough small 6-cm at 7,5volts).

But I need more quiet PC and I choosed a "golden" FSP AU-700 - lightweight, powerful and cold. Becouse it works with my config without any active cooling :



 



*Case*
Material - aluminum. А several variants, I chose the first :



 



Ok, let's go


----------



## t_ski (May 18, 2012)

Welcome to TPU


----------



## fullinfusion (May 18, 2012)

Nothing like a great first post! Nice job


----------



## puma99dk| (May 18, 2012)

nice job indeed, but still wondering why H67 chipset for a i5-2500k not a Z68 or Z77? they r made in ITX aswell.


----------



## ALS (May 18, 2012)

*t_ski*, *fullinfusion* - thanks !

*puma99dk|*
Thanks, but I'm not plan overclocking the cpu. Because in this case his temp be very high.
Also, I'm not buy the m/b a specially for this project, she's early was set in my HTPC.

---
"Enlarge your ... riser !"



 

 





 

 




w/o any risers and with Bigger Longer & Uncut :


----------



## puma99dk| (May 18, 2012)

if u ain't planing on oc that "K" there will go to waste than i would have taken an i7 instead.

but nice build anyway so hopefully u won't loose much with that flexy riser there.


----------



## micropage7 (May 18, 2012)

wow nice build
small form board combined with fast processor
thats match with the name


----------



## Cuzza (May 19, 2012)

Great work on the flexi riser. I have been meaning to do a mod like this for a while, with mobo and gfx card back-to-back, but too many bad experiences I have heard about with those risers. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ALS (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## ALS (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## adulaamin (Dec 20, 2012)

Subbed!


----------



## tastegw (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice concept!


----------



## ALS (Jan 12, 2013)

minor changes:

LCD. Added outdoor temperature and charts :



 



2,5" HDD "Samsung Momentus" (lol) is taken from an external Seagate Free Agent USB3.0





and two 7-cm fans taken from AMD boxed coolers


----------



## shovenose (Jan 12, 2013)

This is amazing!
Some fine work, I'm going to follow this thread some more 
Only thing: no WD VelociRaptor? They're technically 2.5" disks!


----------



## ALS (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, I know about them, but with its own heatsink they will not fit in this case.
But to install them without a heatsink, I fear...

---
and small software update : added support for different themes on LCD
not for this project, just a sample






this is the "evolution" of the software in the past 3 days :


----------



## ALS (Feb 24, 2013)

Testing the ventilators of PSU.
Without 3D-load power supply still is cold, but the minimum rpm of the fans is 1500, less than this value PSU (or m/board) can't set.



 





 



DIY -rheobus.
Microcontroller, digital thermometer and some small parts... 
Uses PWM for control 4-pin ventilators, all settings are made with the program.
Connect to PC via serial port (it is present on the board) or via USB/RS232-adapter.



 







With this device minimum rpm is 1000 (if PWM=0), and if temp of PSU still less than 30-35 celsius, the ventilators are off.


----------



## ALS (Mar 15, 2013)

I got a 30-cm factory made riser (2nd on the photo)



 

 





 



and put together parts of the side and front panels


----------



## TB13 (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy awesome! That case looks amazing!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 12, 2013)

ALS said:


> Testing the ventilators of PSU.
> Without 3D-load power supply still is cold, but the minimum rpm of the fans is 1500, less than this value PSU (or m/board) can't set.
> 
> [url]http://savepic.ru/3926726m.jpg[/URL] [url]http://savepic.ru/3870407m.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Subbed. I dig the use of the micro-controller for fan control.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 12, 2013)

Sub'd.  I love it!  Fantastic build that I shall follow closely.


----------



## ALS (Aug 17, 2013)

he comes back )


----------



## Vario (Aug 18, 2013)

Very cool.  I like the diagonal pattern design.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2013)

You should do a window, then use a rotary tool to etch in a velociraptor into the plexi/acrylic.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice mod!!!
Sub'd


----------



## ALS (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## ALS (Sep 5, 2013)

all-in-one : fan controller and multichannel dimmer for LEDs


----------



## Vario (Sep 6, 2013)

You are a beast!


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 6, 2013)

ALS said:


> all-in-one : fan controller and multichannel dimmer for LEDs
> 
> [url]http://savepic.su/3199028m.jpg[/URL] [url]http://savepic.su/3191860m.jpg[/URL]



Where can I get one of those kits?


----------



## ALS (Sep 6, 2013)

*Vario*, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Random Murderer*, this controller - my own project. I'm selling some DIY-kits on overclockers.ua, but I send only to Ukraine/Russia.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 6, 2013)

ALS said:


> *Vario*, http://forum.modding.ru/images/smiles/shuffle.gif
> *Random Murderer*, this controller - my own project. I'm selling some DIY-kits on overclockers.ua, but I send only to Ukraine/Russia.



Can I at least get a schematic?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantastic build, nice work indeed.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 6, 2013)

ALS your work is truly amazing!


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2013)

Very cool build.

Just so you know there are WD red drives sold OEM that are the same as the vraptors while lacking a heatsink. Should work in your application.


----------



## ALS (Sep 9, 2013)

*cdawall*
Maybe, but i'm not planned buy them a specially for this project.



Random Murderer said:


> Can I at least get a schematic?


yes, but microcontroller need the firmware, which i not distribute (sorry)


----------



## ALS (Sep 15, 2013)

I got a 5 meters RGB-strip. With some "low-cost" soldering...


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 15, 2013)

Professionalism.
Soo impressed!


----------



## Vario (Sep 15, 2013)

This will be beautiful.  Are you an engineer?


----------



## ALS (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks.
Yes, I install the video surveillance systems


----------



## erixx (Sep 15, 2013)

Thansk you for sharing this! It is better "designed" and "executed" than most boxes from big brands.


----------



## Vario (Sep 15, 2013)

ALS said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, I install the video surveillance systems



Gotcha thats cool.  I am thinking of getting a major (Bachelors/USA) in Engineering even though I have a business background.  Would like to start my own business and I need a more technical background than an MBA.  Thinking Mechanical.  I have enough of a math background to probably compress it down to only 2 years idk.


----------



## ALS (Sep 15, 2013)

I was educated in the Soviet Union (1985-1989).
In the 90's I was a dealer in a casino, then served the slot machines, then repaired the computer equipment ...
This is a normal career for almost any Soviet engineer )))


----------



## Vario (Sep 18, 2013)

ALS said:


> I was educated in the Soviet Union (1985-1989).
> In the 90's I was a dealer in a casino, then served the slot machines, then repaired the computer equipment ...
> This is a normal career for almost any Soviet engineer )))



You're very skilled at pc modding!


----------



## ALS (Sep 18, 2013)

USB ports



 



Voltage boost for videocard (short wire connected to +12v on controller board). 
Thermosensor (mounted on the more hot heatsink of PSU)


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 18, 2013)

ALS said:


> Voltage boost for videocard (short wire connected to +12v on controller board).



Is that so the card works properly with the PCI-e extension?


----------



## ALS (Sep 18, 2013)

HD7950 worked absolutely normal with 2500k and long riser.
But sometimes are BSODs, because voltage after riser is 11,7 volt.
So, i added short fat wire for voltage boost.


----------



## ALS (Sep 19, 2013)

Connectors (USB, PWR_SW, COM1, etc.)


----------



## ALS (Sep 22, 2013)

The old "quick and dirty" PCB for LCD was replaced by "tiny and glamour"


----------



## ALS (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## bpgt64 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet mother of God.  You are a modding mad man.  Modding isn't the right term when you fab your case.


----------



## ALS (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Jetster (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay you got my attention


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## rougal (Nov 27, 2013)

The casing is build from scratch...
Truly custom wiring and component placement...

I like the casing, i like the modding, i like the wiring.. I like them all.. 
Man I wish I could custom my PC like that..

10/10 + 5 (for being truly genuine)


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 27, 2013)

ALS said:


> he comes back )



For some strange  reason it reminds me of the train from Odd-Worlds Abe's Oddysee.







Anyhoo looks fantastic, wish id seen it sooner.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 27, 2013)

*wordless* CHEERS!


----------



## ALS (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanx, comrades !
---


----------



## xvi (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh, I like where this is going.


----------



## ALS (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## ste2425 (Dec 2, 2013)

ALS said:


>



Are they on hinges? The first picture looks like the fins are closed?


----------



## ALS (Dec 2, 2013)

yes
servo will soon...


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 2, 2013)

ALS said:


> servo will soon...



*BLOODY BRILLIANT *


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 2, 2013)

subbed


----------



## ALS (Dec 2, 2013)

... servo testing


----------



## ALS (Dec 4, 2013)

Tomorrow I will give them in painting


----------



## Maleko (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow impressive work!!!


----------



## Ace_finland (Dec 4, 2013)

Great work so far!


----------



## ALS (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## ste2425 (Dec 12, 2013)

MORE MORE *MOOOOORRRREEEEEE
*
hmm I mean very good.


----------



## ALS (Dec 25, 2013)

It's working !
Later will make more slowly mode.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 26, 2013)

ALS said:


> It's working !
> Later will make more slowly mode.


That is awesome.  I really like the metal "clack" they make when closing.


----------



## ALS (Dec 28, 2013)

*Random Murderer*, I think, there will be both modes - fast and smooth.

Today again measured the power consumption :
1 - 3DMark11 (Extreme level)
2 - OCCT ("Power supply mode" until 2 minutes)



 


http://savepic.su/3963641.png


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 28, 2013)

@ALS , you're build and the detail you go into is great. Keep up the great work. One of the better build logs IMHO. Rock on!


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 28, 2013)

Great Engineering.


----------

